# possible damage?



## John W (Feb 21, 2019)

Drove class c around block without shore battery hooked up. Heated plastic smell, ABS warning light came on and battery cables heated. So what possible issues may have occurred?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2019)

Didn't by any chance have emergency brake on did you?  Confused about your meaning of shore battery not hooked up.  Did starter stay engaged?  Hard to guess on this one.  Let us know what you find


----------

